# Handel's Messiah from Munich



## SenaJurinac

Peter Dijkstra conducting the B'Rock - Belgian Baroque Orchestra Ghent and Bavarian Radio Chorus - 2014 recording from the Hercules Hall of Munich Residenz

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/057444-000-A/der-messias-von-g-f-haendel/


----------

